# Wie viel Watt braucht mein Netzteil?



## irfan95 (5. Juli 2012)

Hey,

zuertst einmal, ich weiß dass es einen Sammelthread zu diesem Thema gibt, aber dort habe ich vor 2 Wochen eine Frage gestellt und nicht eine Antwort bekommen, außer einem netten Mann der mir ein 400Watt Netzteil empfohlen hat, jedoch bin ich da skeptisch, denn 400Watt scheint mir doch zu wenig zu sein, immerhin möchte ich mir die Option auf OC freihalten. (endlich mal ein Punkt )

Mein System:

I7 3770K verbraucht im Idle 58Watt mit standard Takt und OC, und im Last Betrieb 108Watt OC 140Watt. Quelle: Testbericht von Hardwareluxx
Grafikkarte: ASUS GTX670-DC2T
Mainboard: Asus P8Z77-V LE
Ram: Kingston HyperX
Samsung SSD 830 128GB
Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB
DVD-Brenner: Sony Optiarc AD-7280S
CPU-Kühler: Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E
2x 120mm Silent Wings 2 Lüfter
3x 140mm Silent Wings 2 Lüfter

Ich hoffe ich habe nichts vergessen.


----------



## tankster (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wie viel Watt braucht mein Netzteil ???*

So verkehrt ist das garnicht, aber ich denke mal ein 480 Watt Netzteil dürfte ausreichen.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wie viel Watt braucht mein Netzteil ???*

Sowohl der 3770K als auch die GTX 670 sind für ihre Leistung sehr sparsam im Vergleich. 400w reichen wirklich gut aus, für die ideale Effizienz würde ich vielleicht in die Richtung 500w tendieren, es ist aber kein Muss.
Damit bist du wohl gut beraten:
be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## steinschock (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wie viel Watt braucht mein Netzteil ???*

Sagen wir mal
CPU 140W
GPU 220W
Rest 40W

Währen 400W worst case nur mit Furmark + Prime ect zu erreichen.
Max Games wird bei 300W sein.

Also ich würde da auch 480-550W nehmen.


----------



## irfan95 (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wie viel Watt braucht mein Netzteil ???*

Bei einem Netzteil im Bereich von 500 -600 Watt fällt mir direkt das in der Ausgabe 07/2012 (PCGH) getestete Sea Sonic X-560 Netzteil ein, dass ist sehr gut ausgestattet, sehr leise und die Hohe Effizienz ist auch zu loben.

Falls jemand Erfahrungen mit dem NT hatt, würde mich das doch interessieren, denn bei Geizhals wird das NT nicht so sehr gelobt wie im Test : Sea Sonic X-Series X-560 560W ATX 2.3 (SS-560KM) (semi-passiv) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

LG und danke für alle Antworten


----------



## ich111 (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wie viel Watt braucht mein Netzteil ???*

Das Seasonic x ist technisch recht gut, allerdings ein Singlerail und der Lüfter ist nicht der beste, auch berichten manche über Elektronikgeräusche.

Ich persönlich würde das E9 nehmen (hab ich aber schon) und es ist wirklich sehr leise, hat moderne Elektronik und 5 Jahre Garantie inkl Vor Ort Austausch im ersten Jahr, was ja schon zeigt, dass der Hersteller von seinem Produkt was hält, es ist ja nicht so als wären die Garantiezeiten schlecht kalkuliert

Hier noch was zum Stromverbrauch (Gesamtsystem mit übertaktetem 2600k): Nvidia GeForce GTX 670 : Stromverbrauch - Artikel Hartware.net

Und hier mit übertaktetem 920 (braucht sehr viel Strom, wesentlich mehr als der 3770k): Gainward GeForce GTX 670 Phantom im Test - Verbrauch (7/17)


----------



## irfan95 (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wie viel Watt braucht mein Netzteil ???*

Danke für die hilfreiche Antwort ich111, dann wirds das Sea Sonic wohl nicht werden, was mich aber wundert ist, dass die PCGH nichts davon im Test erwähnt ...

Die Straight Power e9 Modelle von Bq werden sowieso hoch gelobt, die Dark Power Pro 10 Modelle finde ich aber auch sehr verlockend.

jedoch kostet beispielsweise das 650W Modell 130 Euro ...


----------



## xSunshin3x (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wie viel Watt braucht mein Netzteil ???*

Ja die Dark Power sind nochmal ne Ecke besser als die StraightPower, aber dafür kosten sie auch wesentlich mehr. Für die meisten reicht deshalb das StraightPower.
Ich habe ebenfalls das E9 480 CM und bin sehr zufrieden!


----------



## irfan95 (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wie viel Watt braucht mein Netzteil ???*

Ich glaube, dass es zwischen dem Straight Power und dem Dark Power Pro nicht viele unterschiede gibt, außer vielleicht der Effizienz und den Anschlüssen.

Und falls mich mich für ein Straight Power entscheide, könnte ich das eingesparte Geld in eine vernünftige Lüftersteuerung stecken.


----------



## ich111 (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wie viel Watt braucht mein Netzteil ???*

Mit den E9 macht man absolut nichts falsch  Wirklich effizienter sind die P10 in der Leistungsregion auch nicht, sie bieten halt mehr Features


----------



## GoldenMic (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wie viel Watt braucht mein Netzteil ???*

Bei der Berechnung der Leistungsaufnahme für die CPU musst du immer bedenken das die meisten Seiten den Verbrauch des gesamten Systems angeben. 
Bei der Grafikkarte wird die Grafikkarte einzeln gemessen, denn das ist einfacher als die CPU einzeln zu messen.

Bei dem System was du zusammengestellt hast würde ich zum E9 480 Watt greifen.
Die CPU verbraucht mit Restsystem unter Vollast vllt 100-110 Watt. Bei absoluter Vollast.
Die Grafikkarte verbraucht laut PCGH in nem anspruchsvollen Spiel ca. 150 Watt, bei Übertaktungs vllt Richtung 170 Watt. 
Kommt man auf ca. etwas unter 300 Watt zusammen. Da ist noch ausreichend Luft für OC.
Ich würde nur schauen das ich unter 80% Auslastung des Netzteils bleibe. Wären beim E9 - 480 Watt eben unter 384 Watt. Das sind Regionen in die du erst mit sehr starken OC gelangen würdest denke ich.


----------



## irfan95 (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wie viel Watt braucht mein Netzteil ???*

Warum kaufen sich dann Leute Netzteile mit 1200 Watt ??? (nur mal sone Frage am Rande)


----------



## ich111 (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wie viel Watt braucht mein Netzteil ???*



irfan95 schrieb:


> Warum kaufen sich dann Leute Netzteile mit 1200 Watt ??? (nur mal sone Frage am Rande)


 Weil sie teilweise glauben, dass die leiser sind, was aber gar nicht sein kann, da der Lüfter viel mehr Wärme abführen muss und daher viel schneller drehen muss und deswegen gar nicht so langsam wie der in einem kleinerem NT drehen kann.
Und dann gibt es noch die meinen Leistung=Qualität und die die keine Ahnung haben was die Hardware braucht. (zu beiden Gruppen gehören mindesten 60% der PC Selbstbauer in den USA)


----------



## irfan95 (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wie viel Watt braucht mein Netzteil ???*



ich111 schrieb:


> Weil sie teilweise glauben, dass die leiser sind, was aber gar nicht sein kann, da der Lüfter viel mehr Wärme abführen muss und daher viel schneller drehen muss und deswegen gar nicht so langsam wie der in einem kleinerem NT drehen kann.
> Und dann gibt es noch die meinen Leistung=Qualität und die die keine Ahnung haben was die Hardware braucht. (zu beiden Gruppen gehören mindesten 60% der PC Selbstbauer in den USA)



Wieso fällt mir jetzt erst auf, dass jeder den ich bisher mit einem 1000-10... Netzteil gesehen habe Amerikaner ist. w

Aber ich werde mir nun schlussendlich das Dark Power Pro10 650Watt holen, ja ich weiß es ist ein wenig teurer und hat auch Mehr Leistung als ich im Moment brauche, aber dieses Netzteil reizt mich einfach so sehr dass ich mich mit dem Gedanken ein anderes zu kaufen nicht anfreunden kann, ich bin mir sicher ihr kennt dass  so war es auch mit dem Mainboard, ich wollte unbedingt das Deluxe von Asus haben ( absouluter Schwachsinn kein Mensch braucht so viele Anschlüsse), habe mich dann aber für das billigerere Model entschieden, aber beim Netzteil möchte ich jetzt mal eine Ausnahme machen und mir etwas kleines gönnen 

Danke an alle die mir geholfen haben 

LG Irfan und schlaft schön


----------



## ich111 (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wie viel Watt braucht mein Netzteil ???*

Dann kannst du SLI/Crossfire bauen   Das 550W Modell reicht locker


----------



## Threshold (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wie viel Watt braucht mein Netzteil ???*

Das Straight Power E9 CM480 reicht für dich.
Wenn du mehr Budget hast kannst du das Dark Power P10 550 Watt nehmen. Aber die Features brauchst du wahrscheinlich nicht.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wie viel Watt braucht mein Netzteil ???*



irfan95 schrieb:


> Warum kaufen sich dann Leute Netzteile mit 1200 Watt ??? (nur mal sone Frage am Rande)


 Die oben genannten Gründe spielen auf jeden Fall mit rein und machen den Löwenanteil aus. Die meisten kaufen solche Netzteile nur aus reinem Unwissen.
AFAIK werden Netzteile mit 1000w+ auch bei Extremoverclockern genutzt, besonders, wenn neue Leistungsrekorde geknackt werden sollen. Da ist es aber verständlich, immerhin laufen da meistens mehr wie 8 (stark übertaktete) Kerne und mindestens 3 (ebenfalls stark übertaktete) Grafikchips im Rechner. Wenn es nur reine Extrem-OCs sind (also ohne Leistungsmessung), dann sorgen die einfach für die größtmögliche Systemstabilität.
Oftmals ist die Wattzahl aber auch der einizig vergleichbare Wert für Laien, die nichts von Ripple&Noise oder PFC wissen. Da knallt man dann lieber ein billiges (vermeintliches) 800w-Netzteil in den Rechner, anstatt ein hochwertiges Netzteil mit 450-500w für den selben Preis zu kaufen, das auch locker gereicht hätte - bestes Beispiel: das Inter-Tech Combat Power.


----------



## haudegen16 (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wie viel Watt braucht mein Netzteil ???*

Wenn du etwas Preiswertes suchst kann ich dir das Rhombutech 780W Gaming Netzteil empfehlen, ist zwar jetzt keine so "hochwertige" Marke wie bequiet oder andere aber für knapp 40 € inklusive Versand, kann man mit der Leistung und der Verarbeitung zufrieden sein. Habe es selber und kanns nur empfehlen.

http://www.rhombutech.de/downloads/Datenblatt/hm-850.jpg


----------



## shannes (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wie viel Watt braucht mein Netzteil ???*



haudegen16 schrieb:


> Wenn du etwas Preiswertes suchst kann ich dir das Rhombutech 780W Gaming Netzteil empfehlen, ist zwar jetzt keine so "hochwertige" Marke wie bequiet oder andere aber für knapp 40 € inklusive Versand, kann man mit der Leistung und der Verarbeitung zufrieden sein. Habe es selber und kanns nur empfehlen.
> 
> http://www.rhombutech.de/downloads/Datenblatt/hm-850.jpg


 mist, kann die Effizienz gerade nicht finden. Kannst du mir die kurz nennen!


----------



## ich111 (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wie viel Watt braucht mein Netzteil ???*



haudegen16 schrieb:


> Wenn du etwas Preiswertes suchst kann ich dir das Rhombutech 780W Gaming Netzteil empfehlen, ist zwar jetzt keine so "hochwertige" Marke wie bequiet oder andere aber für knapp 40 € inklusive Versand, kann man mit der Leistung und der Verarbeitung zufrieden sein. Habe es selber und kanns nur empfehlen.
> 
> http://www.rhombutech.de/downloads/Datenblatt/hm-850.jpg


 Was rückst du mit einem viel zu großen NT an? 800W für 50€, das kann nur Schei.ße sein, das ist höchstwahrscheinlich ein umgelabeltes 400W mit wenig/keinen Schutzschaltungen
Finger Weg von dem


----------



## steinschock (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wie viel Watt braucht mein Netzteil ???*

So was geht gar nicht 

Für ein HW Forum eine Frecheit beim NT so ein Schrott zu empfehlen


----------



## GoldenMic (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wie viel Watt braucht mein Netzteil ???*

Finger weg von solchen Billigkram. Da gibts einige die über kapuette Hardware berichten können nach einem Experiment mit sowas.


----------



## Threshold (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wie viel Watt braucht mein Netzteil ???*



haudegen16 schrieb:


> Wenn du etwas Preiswertes suchst kann ich dir das Rhombutech 780W Gaming Netzteil empfehlen, ist zwar jetzt keine so "hochwertige" Marke wie bequiet oder andere aber für knapp 40 € inklusive Versand, kann man mit der Leistung und der Verarbeitung zufrieden sein. Habe es selber und kanns nur empfehlen.
> 
> http://www.rhombutech.de/downloads/Datenblatt/hm-850.jpg


 
Das Teil wird von Huntkey produziert und ist die gleiche Basis wie der Schrott der von LC Power kommt.
Hier ist noch ein Vertreter mit der gleichen Platine.
http://www.amazon.de/Super-Silent-Giant-Netzteil-Lüfter/dp/B001RNV2NS
Da haben wir noch einen mit der gleichen Platine.
Lc power Silent Giant Green Power LC6600GP2 V2.3 - Computer Stromversorgung Zubehör - für nur 41,9 ?

Die gibt es von 400 bis 900 Watt und immer ist exakt das gleiche verbaut.
Beeindrucken wie aus einem 400 Watt Netzteil mit 320 Watt 12 Volt Peak Leistung ein 900 Watt Netzteil wird.


----------



## irfan95 (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wie viel Watt braucht mein Netzteil ???*

Das ein 800W Netzteil für 40Euro nicht gut sein kann sollte man wissen, aber die Kundenbewertungen sind ja wohl der Höhepunkt ... manche Leute orientieren sich an den Kundenbewertungen und dieser haufen .... hat 4 Sterne 

LG


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wie viel Watt braucht mein Netzteil ???*



irfan95 schrieb:


> hat 4 Sterne


 
Weil das Netzteil läuft. Die meisten Kunden orientieren sich nur daran.

Wenn dann allerdings das Netzteil den Geist aufgibt und andere Komponenten in den Tod reißt. Ob die Kunden dann immer noch 4 Sterne geben?


----------



## Stevy (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wie viel Watt braucht mein Netzteil ???*

Ich hatte so ein China-böller in meinem PC, und das habe ich erst erfahren als ich mal nach dem gegooglet habe da alle 2 stunden der pc einfach eingefroren ist. 
Hab jetzte ein Be quiet, er läuft zwar, aber die hardware hat einen treffer und es passier alle 2 wochen mal das der Pc abstürzt, deswegen muss ein neuer her.


----------



## steinschock (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wie viel Watt braucht mein Netzteil ???*

Instalier erst mal alles neu.


----------



## Andregee (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wie viel Watt braucht mein Netzteil ???*



ich111 schrieb:


> Das Seasonic x ist technisch recht gut, allerdings ein Singlerail und der Lüfter ist nicht der beste, auch berichten manche über Elektronikgeräusche.
> 
> Ich persönlich würde das E9 nehmen (hab ich aber schon) und es ist wirklich sehr leise, hat moderne Elektronik und 5 Jahre Garantie inkl Vor Ort Austausch im ersten Jahr, was ja schon zeigt, dass der Hersteller von seinem Produkt was hält, es ist ja nicht so als wären die Garantiezeiten schlecht kalkuliert
> 
> ...



ich abe das x 760. elektrogeräusche sind nicht vorhanden, der lüfter ist unhörbar, selbst bei prime und furmark gleichzeitig mit 7970 und 2600k dreht der so langsam das man den luftstrom aus dem netzteil kaum spürt und man hört es selbst dort nicht.
irgendwie klingt dein post eher nach ich habe mal hier und mal da was gehört, aber das kann man über jede hardware berichten und am ende kann man garnichts mehr empfehlen.


----------



## Kalevra (29. April 2013)

*AW: Wie viel Watt braucht mein Netzteil ???*

Hallo liebe Community,

ich brauche dringend euren Rat, ich rüste gerade meinen Pc (Grafikkarte) auf und die schwächste Komponente ist meiner Meinung nach das Netzteil (Rasurbo Silent 650W) jetzt möchte ich mir gern was ordentliches holen (Corsair, Seasonic, e.t.c) 

Hier mal meine Hardware:
AMD Phenom X6 1090T (OC 3,8 GHz)
XFX 7870 Black Edition
2x4 Gb Kingston 1600 MHz DDR3
2 Festplatten
8 Lüfter
1 Laufwerk

Wieviel Watt braucht nun mein neues Netzteil? Reichen 550W hab ich damit auch noch Reserven für spätere Nachrüstungen? Oder direkt 650W?

Vielen dank im voraus für eure Tipps und Hilfe


----------



## facehugger (29. April 2013)

*AW: Wie viel Watt braucht mein Netzteil ???*



Andregee schrieb:


> ich abe das x 760. elektrogeräusche sind nicht vorhanden, der lüfter ist unhörbar, selbst bei prime und furmark gleichzeitig mit 7970 und 2600k dreht der so langsam das man den luftstrom aus dem netzteil kaum spürt und man hört es selbst dort nicht.
> irgendwie klingt dein post eher nach ich habe mal hier und mal da was gehört, aber das kann man über jede hardware berichten und am ende kann man garnichts mehr empfehlen.


Ich kann über mein X560 ebenfalls nix schlechtes berichten, im Gegenteil. Dazu kommt, das die meisten ihre Saftspender wohl eh nicht aus dem Case heraushören können... Allerdings würde ich beim P/L-Verhältnis auch eher zum E9 480W raten, mehr NT braucht eigentlich kein Mensch

*@Kalevra*: Gönn dir einfach dieses und gut:


be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
reicht für dein Sys dicke aus und etwas besseres für die Kohle bekommst du aktuell nicht.

 Gruß


----------



## Kalevra (29. April 2013)

*AW: Wie viel Watt braucht mein Netzteil ???*

*@Kalevra*: Gönn dir einfach dieses und gut:


be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
reicht für dein Sys dicke aus und etwas besseres für die Kohle bekommst du aktuell nicht.

 Gruß[/QUOTE]

Hey, erstmal danke für den Tipp sieht sehr nett aus das Netzteil, hat es denn auch wirklich Reserven für die Zukunft?


----------



## blautemple (29. April 2013)

Ja hat es. 
Wenn das Geld da ist könnte man auch das Dark Power P10 mit 550 Watt nehmen


----------



## Kalevra (29. April 2013)

Vielen dank für die Hilfe, das be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ist bestellt


----------



## tommy-tomate (2. Mai 2013)

Hallo, 

da dieser Thread hier bereits besteht und ich ähnliche Hardware als Systemziel habe, wollt ich mal wissen, ob das E9 mit 580W für mein System auch reichen würde und ich alles verkabeln kann. Will halt auch OC betreiben, so wohl GPU/CPU als auch Ram und weiß nicht, so langsam rantesten halt. Mir wurde immer wieder dies Forum hier empfohlen, daher wollt ich es mal probieren.

Intel 3770K
Samsung 840 Pro 256GB
Corsair Vengeance16GB PC3-12800U CL10-10-10-27 (DDR3-1600)
ASUS GTX670-DC2, 2GB
ASRock Z77 Extreme6/TB4
LG Electronics BH16NS40
Phanteks PH-TC14PE_BK
und anfangs noch 2 Gehäuselüfter, wobei ich die wohl erweitern will. Ins Gehäuse passen wohl noch einige mehr, die ich vielleicht bei zeiten nachlegen will.

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Mai 2013)

Das E9 CM480 reicht für dein System aus.
Auch wenn du übertaktest wirst du kaum mehr als 300 Watt unter Last brauchen.


----------



## tommy-tomate (2. Mai 2013)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das E9 CM480 reicht für dein System aus.



Und wie sieht das aus, wenn man da eine GTX 680 4GB reinsteckt? Dann immer noch CM480W?


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Mai 2013)

Dann kannst du das E9 mit 450 Watt nehmen.


----------



## irfan95 (2. Mai 2013)

tommy-tomate schrieb:


> Und wie sieht das aus, wenn man da eine GTX 680 4GB reinsteckt? Dann immer noch CM480W?



Was willst du den mit einer GTX 680 4GB??? Da verschwendest du dein Geld.


----------



## tommy-tomate (2. Mai 2013)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dann kannst du das E9 mit 450 Watt nehmen.



Und wieso kann ich das E9 450W nicht auch mit der GTX670 nehmen? Das kostet ja noch mal 20 takken weniger als das 9-CM 480W und ist doch noch mal 30 W "kleiner".



irfan95 schrieb:


> Was willst du den mit einer GTX 680 4GB??? Da verschwendest du dein Geld.


 
Weil ich halt 3*1920*1200 bepixeln will und da die 4GB VRAM wohl das eine oder andere mal auch genutzt werden. Mir ist klar, dass ich damit nicht alle Spiele in Standart spielen kann, aber soll wohl bei den meisten gehen. VRAM-Fresser sollen ja eh Kantenglätter sein, und da ist das bei einer GPU mit 3 Monitoren schon schwer, nen Titel zum laufen zu bekommen.

Andere Frage am Rande zur GPU, wenns erlaubt ist. Braucht man die VRAM der GPU vielleicht in irgend einer Weise beim Arbeiten mit CAD/3D-Systemen oder beim bearbeiten von Videos wie rendern oder schneiden oder so?


----------



## Legacyy (2. Mai 2013)

Das E9 450W würde auch reichen, aber das 480W Modell hat noch Kabelmanagement 

Bei 3x Full HD brauchst du ne 690, alles andere ist viel zu lahm dafür. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...rossfire-thread-faq-benchmarks-tests.html#a48
Außerdem sind auch 2GB ausreichen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Mai 2013)

tommy-tomate schrieb:


> Und wieso kann ich das E9-450W nicht auch mit der GTX670 nehmen? Das kostet ja noch mal 20 takken weniger als das E9-CM 480W.



Natürlich kannst du auch das 400 Watt Modell für die GTX 670 nehmen.
Du musst wissen, ob du nun KM haben willst oder nicht. KM kostet eben mehr Geld.



tommy-tomate schrieb:


> Weil ich halt 3*1920*1200 bepixeln will und da die 4GB VRAM wohl das eine oder andere mal auch genutzt werden. Mir ist klar, dass ich damit nicht alle Spiele in Standart spielen kann, aber soll wohl bei den meisten gehen. VRAM-Fresser sollen ja eh Kantenglätter sein, und da ist das bei einer GPU mit 3 Monitoren schon schwer, nen Titel zum laufen zu bekommen.
> 
> Andere Frage am Rande zur GPU, wenns erlaubt ist. Braucht man die VRAM der GPU vielleicht in irgend einer Weise beim Arbeiten mit CAD/3D-Systemen oder beim bearbeiten von Videos wie rendern oder schneiden oder so?



Bis sich die 4GB der GTX 680 lohnen, geht der GPU die Luft aus. Spar dir daher den Aufpreis. Das mit den 4GB ist nur eine Luftnummer, damit Nvidia was für die Werbetrommel hat.
Wenn du Videos rendern willst, brauchst du Compute Leistung und die gibt es bei der GTX 600er Reihe eher nicht. Selbst eine Mittelklasse AMD Karte stampft eine GTX 680 in Compute in den Boden.
Wenn du Grafikleistung haben willst ohne Kompromisse, dann kauf dir die GTX Titan.


----------



## tommy-tomate (2. Mai 2013)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Das E9 450W würde auch reichen, aber das 480W Modell hat noch Kabelmanagement ,)



Kabelmanagement ist ein gutes Stichwort.



Legacyy schrieb:


> Bei 3x Full HD brauchst du ne 690, alles andere ist viel zu lahm dafür. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...rossfire-thread-faq-benchmarks-tests.html#a48
> Außerdem sind auch 2GB ausreichen.



Ich habe halt diesen etwas älteren Testbericht als Grundlage meiner Überlegung genommen. Ne 690 soll es definitiv nicht sein und ich wollt eigentlich auch auf SLI verzichten.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Bis sich die 4GB der GTX 680 lohnen, geht der GPU die Luft aus. Spar dir daher den Aufpreis. Das mit den 4GB ist nur eine Luftnummer, damit Nvidia was für die Werbetrommel hat.
> Wenn du Videos rendern willst, brauchst du Compute Leistung und die gibt es bei der GTX 600er Reihe eher nicht. Selbst eine Mittelklasse AMD Karte stampft eine GTX 680 in Compute in den Boden.
> Wenn du Grafikleistung haben willst ohne Kompromisse, dann kauf dir die GTX Titan.



An sich sagt mir mein Gewissen das selbe. Naja, rendern der Videos soll nur am Rande sein, eigentlich leg ich das augenmerk auf CAD und Spielen. Und ohne kompromisse will ich dann doch nicht, da stimmt mir P/L lange nicht mehr.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Mai 2013)

3 Monitore mit nur einer Karte ist praktisch unmöglich. Selbst eine GTX Titan (die ja 1000€ kostet) würde da nicht reichen.


----------



## tommy-tomate (2. Mai 2013)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> 3 Monitore mit nur einer Karte ist praktisch unmöglich. Selbst eine GTX Titan (die ja 1000€ kostet) würde da nicht reichen.


 
Die berüchtigte Titan stand auch mal auf meiner Überlegungsliste, ist halt aber doch ehr unsinnig. Ich frage mich nur, was die für Spiele auf der Site zum testen genommen haben, die sie da noch mit Standarteinstellungen spielen konnten.

3 Monitore im normalen Desktop/CAD-Betrieb sollten doch aber klappen, oder nicht?


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Mai 2013)

Du kannst es ja so machen, dass du auf einem Monitor spielst und drei Monitor für deine Arbeiten nutzt, wie eben CAD.
Das klappt dann problemlos.


----------



## Legacyy (2. Mai 2013)

Ich würd eher der Test hier nehmen, deiner sagt iwie nix aus:
Test: Nvidia GeForce GTX Titan (Anhang 4) - ComputerBase

Einfach mal die Spiele durchgucken


----------



## tommy-tomate (2. Mai 2013)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du kannst es ja so machen, dass du auf einem Monitor spielst und drei Monitor für deine Arbeiten nutzt, wie eben CAD.
> Das klappt dann problemlos.


 
Ich glaube auch, darauf wird das hinaus laufen. Ich bin halt kein Spieleenthusiast und das Geld ist es mir dann glaub ich nicht wert. Werd heute abend noch mal das E9 480 W bestellen, kabelmanagement ist es mir wert.

Danke Jungs, habt mir noch mal eben ~40 Takken gespart. Naja, wenn ich nun die GTX670 2GB verbaue und die Differenz zur GTX680 4GB bedenke, ist es noch einiges mehr, aber Milchmädchenrechnung.



Legacyy schrieb:


> Ich würd eher der Test hier nehmen, deiner sagt iwie nix aus:
> Test: Nvidia GeForce GTX Titan (Anhang 4) - ComputerBase



Das mein Test nichts aussagt, habe ich schon beim lesen festgestellt, aber irgendwie müssen die den Vergleich ja aufgezogen haben, dachte ich mir zumindest.

Ja, aber da frage ich mich doch, kuck ich auf die GTX 670, und stell mir mal AA und AF aus, dann könnt das vielleicht doch ein wenig werden, oder nicht? Das sind doch mehr oder weniger die wirklichen Performancefresser, or not?


----------



## Legacyy (2. Mai 2013)

Ich würd ja eher zur 7970 greifen, die ist meist 15% vor der 670 und 10% vor der 680.


----------



## tommy-tomate (2. Mai 2013)

Und welche genau? ASUS HD7970-DC2, 3GB


----------



## Legacyy (2. Mai 2013)

Ich würd eine der hier nehmen: Produktvergleich PowerColor Radeon HD 7970 V3, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (AX7970 3GBD5-2DHV3), Sapphire Radeon HD 7970, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, Mini DisplayPort (11197-11-40G) | Geizhals Deutschland

Bei den restlichen ist die Spannung gesperrt


----------



## tommy-tomate (2. Mai 2013)

Auch bei der von ASUS? Also würd mir nur die bleiben, wollt ich etwas an Leistung nachlegen?!

Hast du auch vielleicht ein Vergleichstest der unterschiedlichen 7970er? Bei der GTX670/680 gibt es die ja zu Hauf zu finden.


----------



## irfan95 (2. Mai 2013)

Wenn du doch sowieso nicht viel spielst und den PC hauptsächlich zum arbeiten nutzen willst, warum dann so viel Geld für eine Graka ausgeben? eine 7870 würde deine 3 monitore auch packen.


----------



## Legacyy (2. Mai 2013)

Jep, ist auch bei der ASUS gesperrt.

Den einzigsten vernünftigen Vergleich hab ich hier gefunden:
Kurztest: 4 x AMD Radeon HD 7970 - ComputerBase


----------



## tommy-tomate (2. Mai 2013)

irfan95 schrieb:


> Wenn du doch sowieso nicht viel spielst und den PC hauptsächlich zum arbeiten nutzen willst, warum dann so viel Geld für eine Graka ausgeben? eine 7870 würde deine 3 monitore auch packen.


 
Das ist eine berechtigte Frage, die ich mir selbst auch schon gestellt habe. Ich habe vier GTX 670/680 2GB/4GB bestellt um sie zu testen und nu bin ich wieder so verunsichert. Spiele dürfen, wenn ich sie nur auf einem Monitor zum laufen bekomme, schon ordentlich an Performance verlangen, da würd ich mich dann auch schlau machen, was es mit all diesem AA auf sich hat und ich befürchte, es ist nicht das gleiche, was meine Tochter meint, wenn sie mir die beiden Buchstaben sagt 



Legacyy schrieb:


> Den einzigsten vernünftigen Vergleich hab ich hier gefunden:
> Kurztest: 4 x AMD Radeon HD 7970 - ComputerBase


 
Ist es nicht aber so, dass sich die 7970/GTX680 in der Vorherrschaft immer abwechseln? Mal die eine, mal die andere?


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Mai 2013)

Du hast 4 Karten bestellt?


----------



## Legacyy (2. Mai 2013)

Die 7970 ist in so hohen Auflösungen meist vorne. Siehe den Link, den ich gepostet hab.


----------



## tommy-tomate (2. Mai 2013)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du hast 4 Karten bestellt?



Ja, wollt bei der 670 2GB anfangen, wenn die mich überzeugen kann, geht der Rest direkt unausgepackt zurück. Viva la 2 Wochen Rückgaberecht.



Legacyy schrieb:


> Die 7970 ist in so hohen Auflösungen meist vorne. Siehe den Link, den ich gepostet hab.



Das ist aber leider nur ein Test (nicht mehrere), aber ich stimme dir zu. Ich habe nur irgendwie den Überblick verlohren, meine aber auch einige gesehen zu haben, wo GTX vorne war. Kann man eigentlich 
http://www.gamestar.de oder http://www.ocaholic.ch.de trauen?

Ist nicht aber eigentlich die 7970 das Pendant zur 680? Welches wäre denn das Pendant zur 670?

Preislich nehmen sich die 7970 und die 670 ja nichts, aber oft wird die GHZ gegen eine normale 680 verglichen, hat dann etwas die Nase vorne, verbraucht unter Last aber auch deutlich mehr. Es gibt wohl kein eindeutiges ja oder nein, right? Ich tendiere schon fast dazu, noch eine 7970 zu bestellen und dann mit den anderen Karten selbst zu vergleiche. Leider bin ich, was Rechner angeht, ehr mit 2 Linken Füßen mit 10 Daumen unterwegst 

Und, noch ein Problem an der Geschichte ist: Die PowerColor Radeon HD 7970 V3 ist nicht Lieferbar. Daher wird wohl doch die 670 2GB Einzug erhalten.

Lastleistungsaufnahme stehts ja 175W (670) gegen 230 (7970), was nicht direkt für die 7970 spricht. Wie sieht es denn mit der Geräschemission aus? Die Asus 670 DC2 soll da ja ein kleines Wunder sein.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Mai 2013)

tommy-tomate schrieb:


> Ja, wollt bei der 670 2GB anfangen, wenn die mich überzeugen kann, geht der Rest direkt unausgepackt zurück. Viva la 2 Wochen Rückgaberecht.


 
Ich persönlich halte von so einem Verhalten nichts. 
Bestell eine und dann nimm sie. Aber nicht 4 bestellen und den Rest zurück schicken. Das gehört sich nicht.


----------



## BlackNeo (3. Mai 2013)

@tommy-tomate: Gamestar hat keinen Plan von Hardware, die "Tests" von denen haben null Aussagekraft


----------



## tommy-tomate (3. Mai 2013)

Sorry für die Runde, dass ich diesen Thread so OT gezogen habe, aber da es nun einmal so ist, nutz ich das unverschämter weise mal aus. Halt, ein zweites vielleicht auch noch, da ich vielleicht doch hätte nen neuen Thread starten sollen… Hätte ich doch nur…

Ich weiß, bin ich gestern schon mal drauf eingegangen, aber nach dem anfänglichen Trotz kommt halt doch mal die Phase der Akzeptanz:



irfan95 schrieb:


> Wenn du doch sowieso nicht viel spielst und den PC hauptsächlich zum arbeiten nutzen willst, warum dann so viel Geld für eine Graka ausgeben? eine 7870 würde deine 3 monitore auch packen.



Wenn ich mal davon ausgehe, CAD/irgend ne 3D-Software wie Maya oder so/Office auf 3 Monitoren und Spielen mit sehr guter Einstellung (also mehr als passablem Bild) auf einem, dann überleg ich jetzt doch, was sinniger ist: Jetzt eine sehr gute Karte 7950/7970 bzw. 670/680 und auf ein paar mehr Jahre setzten oder lieber eine 7870/660Ti und vielleicht in 1,5 - 2,5 Jahren die nächste oder übernächste GPU-Generation, die die aktuellen dann locker in die Tonne stampft, zum aufstocken zu kaufen. 

Für AMD spricht ja meist der etwas günstigere Einkaufspreis und die "angeblich" höhere Leistung. 

GHz/OC-Modelle fallen eigentlich raus, wollt da schon lieber selber Hand anlegen und man kommt angeblich auf die gleichen Werte, vielleicht ein wenig darunter, dafür kostet es halt auch weniger. Da mir aus den meisten Test im Gedächtnis geblieben ist, dass die DC2-Kühlung von Asus als sehr gut gilt, würd ich halt gerne aus dem Hause kaufen.

Da bei Nvidia ab der 660Ti abwärts kleiner/gleich 192-bit Speicherinterface vorkommen, fallen die für mich raus (auf Grund des Tests hier). Somit bliebe aus dem Hause Nvidia nur eine 670 / 680.

Da die 7870 ein GHz-Edition ist, wollt ich die nicht nehmen. Bei der 7850 bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob die noch ausreichend Puste hat um eben die Spiele performant auf einen Monitor zu bringen. Kommt man also zu der ASUS HD7950-DC2-3GD5-V2, 3GB. 

Nehme ich jetzt aber mal diesen Test als Grundlage, ist der etwas günstigere Preis auch wieder hinfällig, da die 670 (auch wenn hier die Top-Version antritt) fast durchweg besser ist als die HD 7950. Gut, sie kostet etwas mehr, verbraucht aber auch weniger. Und wenn ich mir noch diesen Test ansehe, dann spricht doch nichts mehr für eine HD 7950 sondern alles für die GTX 670, außer halt die Renderleistung, dieses Compute, wie ihr es sag.

Da die HD 7950 eh nicht lieferbar ist muss man noch einen Schritt weiter gehen und kommt dann zwangsweise wieder zur ASUS HD7970-DC2-3GD5, 3GB. 

Kucken wir uns mal den Vergleich der GTX 670 / HD 7970 an. Dieser Test hier bescheinigt der 7970 schon mal die Nase vorne, zumindest bei ~50% der Angaben. Den Rest kann die 670 noch für sich verbuchen. Such ich noch mal einen zweiten: Ah, wir nehmen einfach noch mal diesen Test. Der bescheinigt der 7970 halt auch ein wenig mehr, was aber so um die 10% - 12% liegen dürfte.

Da beide Karten über 2 DVI verfügen und man so die beim Monitor mitgelieferten Kabel verwenden kann, kann ich das auch nicht als Kriterium aufführen. Okay, die 7970 bietet halt 7 Display Ports und kann 6 Monitore ansteuern, aber da 3 schon viel ist, lass ich das außen vor.

Wenn man sich aber schlussendlich noch mal die [URL"http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/grafikkarten/2012/test-nvidia-geforce-gtx-670/10/"] Leistungsaufnahme [/URL] dann sieht die 7970 doch eigentlich kein Land mehr, ehm? Da ich ja nun mehrere Monitore betreiben will, wäre die Leistungsaufnahme der 7970 dauerhaft höher, was in Verbindung mit dem höheren Kaufpreis doch eigentlich keine Kaufalternative mehr ist.

Unterstützen die AMD kein HDCP? Ich wollt mir schon Filme am Rechner ansehen, auch von Kauf-BD auch wenn das vielleicht nicht mehr so üblich ist ;-D

Eigentlich weiß ich nicht so recht, was ich mit dieser Geschichte eigentlich sagen oder fragen will, aber wenn das einer liest, fällt ihm vielleicht noch ein pro oder contra ein. Und da ich mir nun stundenlang die Mühe gemacht habe, hier und dort zu lesen und zu vergleichen, dann kann ich das auch so mit anderen teilen.

Hab ich irgend etwas vergessen, übersehen oder ignoriert?



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich persönlich halte von so einem Verhalten nichts.
> Bestell eine und dann nimm sie. Aber nicht 4 bestellen und den Rest zurück schicken. Das gehört sich nicht.



Das kann man von beiden Seiten betrachten: Ich denke mir, im Laden kann ich die Sachen auch ausprobieren und dann kauf ich, was gefällt. Webshopbetreiber müssen vorher wissen, dass sich Kunden, wenn auch nicht alle, vielleicht nicht mal viele, diese Option offen halten. Und da es um 350 - 500 Euro geht, sehe ich einen "Blindkauf" nicht ein. Aber ich kann auch verstehen, dass du anders denkst. Jedem das seine halt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Mai 2013)

Wieso sollte AMD kein HDCP unterstützen?
Die Unterstützung kommt von den HDMI Anschlüssen an der Grafikkarte, und AMD und Nvidia haben die gleiche Versionsnummer bei den HDMI Ports. Also geht das auch problemlos.


----------



## tommy-tomate (3. Mai 2013)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wieso sollte AMD kein HDCP unterstützen?


 
Ich wollte nur sicher gehen, da bei GH nur bei Nvidia eine HDCP-Unterstützung gelistet ist, bei AMD nicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Mai 2013)

Wenn du bei den AMd Grafikkarten den weiterführenden Link zum Hersteller anklickst und dort auf die Features klickst (also einfach mal einen nehmen), dann steht folgendes da:



> DVI Output : Yes x 1 (DVI-I), Yes x 1 (DVI-D)
> HDMI Output : Yes x 1 (via DVI to HDMI adaptor x 1 )
> Display Port : Yes x 4 (Regular DP)
> HDCP Support : Yes



Ich würde mir an deiner Stelle also keine Gedanken darüber machen.


----------



## tommy-tomate (3. Mai 2013)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich würde mir an deiner Stelle also keine Gedanken darüber machen.


 
Ah damn, wieder einmal zu früh aufgehört zu klicken. Aber das war ja auch eigentlich nur eine Frage am Rande, aber trotzdem danke.


----------



## XxcartmanxX (19. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

da ich in 2 Wochen schon ganze 3 Netzteile (2x 750W 1x800W) verbraten habe, dachte ich mir, dass ich mal in einem Forum nachfrage.

Hier meine Daten:

Betriebssystem: Windows 8 64-bit
CPU :          AMD FX-8350 4,0GHz
GPU:           AMD HD7970 Boost Edition von MSI
RAM:          16GB 1333MHz (2x8GB Riegel)
Mainboard:  Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3 Rev. 1.2 mit dem FFa BIOS
Festplatte:  Seagate 3,5" SATA-II 3,0Gb/s 500GB

Auf eine Antwort würde ich mich riesig freuen, da ich langsam wirklich am Verzweifeln bin.

PS: Die Netzteile sind dann verbraten, als ich ein Game mit hoher Grafikleistung (Crysis 3, Battlefield 3 etc.) gestartet habe.


Gruß,

XxcartmanxX


----------



## Threshold (19. Oktober 2013)

Was sind denn das für Netzteile gewesen die du da verbraten hast?

Für dein System reicht ein 500 Watt Netzteil völlig aus.


----------



## ebastler (19. Oktober 2013)

Mal eine Frage: Ich habe mir damals ein Antec HCG 620M zugelegt. Ihm wurde in einem Test sehr leiser Betrieb, gute Stabilisierung der 12V Schiene (leider nur eine...) und gute Materialqualität zugewiesen. War der einzieg wirklich umfassende Test, den ich damals dazu gefunden hatte, aber bis auf den etwas überdurchschnittlichen Preis für die Leistungs/Effizienz/Ausstattungsklasse fand ich im Netz keine Kritikpunkte.
Habe es auch im PC und bin damit zufrieden, aber mich würde mal die Meinung der Profigemeinde interessieren 

Einen eigenen Thread aufmachen will ich nicht, also schließ ich mich hier an.

Dass das Netzteil komplett übertrieben ist, weiß ich selbst. Damals wusste ich nocht nicht genau, was ich sonst so an Komponenten kaufen würde (es kam noch in meinen alten PC als ersatz des Chinaböllers), da wollte ich etwas Luft nach oben haben, egal, was ich mal für Hardware kaufen würde.
Jetzt habe ich Hardware, die kaum die Hälfte der Leistung braucht^^
Dafür ist es modular, das war mir von Anfang an wichtig.

Was sagt ihr zu dem Ding? Hat da jemand Erfahrungen/weß etwas? Nur aus Interesse, es läuft super, bis jetzt!


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. Oktober 2013)

XxcartmanxX schrieb:


> da ich in 2 Wochen schon ganze 3 Netzteile (2x 750W 1x800W) verbraten habe, dachte ich mir, dass ich mal in einem Forum nachfrage.


 welche? Wie alt?

Waren das 750/800W Netzteile für 20€ aufm Grabbeltisch?


----------



## Threshold (19. Oktober 2013)

ebastler schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage: Ich habe mir damals ein Antec HCG 620M zugelegt.
> 
> 
> Was sagt ihr zu dem Ding? Hat da jemand Erfahrungen/weß etwas? Nur aus Interesse, es läuft super, bis jetzt!


 
Das Antec HCG 620M ist praktisch ein Seasonic M12II 620.
Du brauchst dir also keine Gedanken machen. Das passt schon.


----------



## ebastler (19. Oktober 2013)

Danke! Ich wusste, das das irgendein Seasonic ist, aber hatte keine Ahnung, was von dem zu halten ist^^
Nun ist alles klar. Man nehme ein vertrauenswürdiges Netzteil, stecke es mit einem leisen Lüfter in eine Aluschachtel und verkaufe es als eigenes Produkt 
Naja, solange es leise und zuverlässig ist, bin ich glücklich.


----------



## Threshold (19. Oktober 2013)

Leise ist das Antec aber nicht.
Laste es mal richtig aus dann denkst du dass ein Jet im Zimmer startet.


----------



## ebastler (19. Oktober 2013)

Meine Hardware kriegt das selbst mit Furmark und Prime zeitgleich nichtmal auf Halblast, und da ist es unhörbar leise


----------



## Threshold (19. Oktober 2013)

Ja eben.
Das 600 Watt Netzteil leistet dann 300 Watt. Also 50% Last.
Bei 50% Last sind alle Netzteile leise.
Aber laste es mal zu 80% oder mehr aus. Dann wirst du merken dass es nicht mehr leise ist.


----------



## ebastler (20. Oktober 2013)

Dann sollte ich mal die 680 eines Freundes leihen und zu meiner 660Ti einbauen^^
Die beiden zusammen würden dem Netzteil nett einheizen (je eine rechenintensive Aufgabr pro Karte)...


----------



## Threshold (20. Oktober 2013)

Das geht natürlich nicht da du eine 680 und eine 660 Ti nicht im SLI laufen lassen kannst. Das geht nur bei gleichen Chips.
Nimm mal zwei GTX 480. Dann hörst du es.


----------



## ebastler (20. Oktober 2013)

Die müssen ja nicht im SLI sein, um beide auszulasten, oder? Mit zwei Displays, einem pro Karte, sollte sich da wohl auch ohne SLI was machen lassen, oder wird dann immer noch alles von einer berechnet und die zweite macht gar nix?


----------



## Threshold (20. Oktober 2013)

Wie soll das denn gehen?
Du kannst nicht zwei Anwendungen mit gleicher maximaler Priorität auf zwei Monitoren laufen lassen.


----------



## ebastler (20. Oktober 2013)

Okay, das wusste ich nicht, hatte bis jetzt nie mehr als eine Karte und einen Monitor drin 
Danke!
Dann wird das auslasten des Netzteils wohl nicht so schnell Realität werden. Es sei denn, ich schnapp mit n paar Autoscheinwerferlampen und häng die an die 12V Schiene 
Das würde gehen, aber nuss nicht sein...


----------



## Threshold (20. Oktober 2013)

Macht doch auch nichts. Dein Netzteil ist völlig i.O. 
Lass es also so und mach dir keine Gedanken.


----------



## XxcartmanxX (22. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

sorry dass ich erst so spät antworte, war im Ausland. 

@Threshold: 500Watt klingt aber schon ziemlich wenig.  Weil die Grafikkarte allein schon bei Vollast 600Watt zieht und die CPU 125Watt. 

@Stefan Payne: 2x750Watt: PRODUCT DETAIL - MS-TECH Technology 
                      .1x800Watt Linkworld Diamond Power 800 Watt LPZ26-50 Netzteil - Shop für lautlose und sparsame Mini-PC, Gamer Computer, Mini-ITX Systeme - Hardware Distribution

Die 750ger waren neu gekauft und das 800watt war 2Wochen alt.

Gruß,

XxcartmanxX


----------



## ich111 (22. Oktober 2013)

Das stimmt nicht oder hat deine Graka etwa 3 achtpolige und einen 6 poligen PCIe Stromanschluss?

Über das Board darf die nämlich nur maximal 75W, über 6 polige PCIe Stromstecker auch 75W und über nen 8 poligen PCIe Stromstecker maximal 150W ziehen.
Die Angaben der Grafikkartenhersteller beziehen sich 1. auf das ganze System und sind 2. immer zu hoch gewählt weil die dein System nicht kennen und auch wollen, dass das ganze mit billig/alten Netzteilen läuft. Billignetzteile (werden nicht umsonst Chinaböller genannt) liefern nie das was draufsteht und alte liefern nur wenig Leistung auf der 12V Schiene. Heutige Hardware braucht aber fast alle Leistung auf der 12V Schiene.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (22. Oktober 2013)

eine hd 7970, die 600 watt schluckt? soviel braucht ja nichtmal die asus ares II  

mehr als 270 watt braucht sie beim zocken ganz sicher nicht, 500 watt reichen also locker


----------



## ich111 (22. Oktober 2013)

Zum Netzteil: 39€ für 800W das kann nur ******* sein. Brauchbare 400W beginnen bei dem Preis.
Intertech ist übrigens wenn es um Chinaböller geht ganz vorne mit dabei.
Wenn du eines dieser Netzteile hast, dann schalte den PC nicht mehr ein bis da ein gescheites Netzteil drin ist.


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. Oktober 2013)

XxcartmanxX schrieb:


> @Threshold: 500Watt klingt aber schon ziemlich wenig.  Weil die Grafikkarte allein schon bei Vollast 600Watt zieht und die CPU 125Watt.


Wo hast du denn diesen Quatsch her?!
Nur mal so zum Nachdenken: Spec sagt:
Slot kann 75W liefern. Ein 6pin 75W und ein 8pin PCIe Anschluss 150W.
Wie zur Hölle kommst du da auf 600W für die Grafikkarte?!



XxcartmanxX schrieb:


> @Stefan Payne: 2x750Watt: PRODUCT DETAIL - MS-TECH Technology
> .1x800Watt Linkworld Diamond Power 800 Watt LPZ26-50 Netzteil - Shop für lautlose und sparsame Mini-PC, Gamer Computer, Mini-ITX Systeme - Hardware Distribution
> 
> Die 750ger waren neu gekauft und das 800watt war 2Wochen alt.


Und du hast dir nichts dabei gedacht, bei den Preisen für die Teile?!


Nur mal zum Nachdenken: Dein '800W' Netzteil kostete 40€, das nächst beste 800W Gerät, ein Super Flower Amazonas kostet 85€. Wobei 800W auch relativ ungewöhnlich ist, da gibts kaum Auswahl. 850W ist da üblicher.
Und auch kosten halbwegs brauchbare 750W Netzteile auch schon 75€ (Inwin Green Me, ist aber aufgrund der Kabelausstattung nicht wirklich empfehlenswert) bzw ~80€ (Seasonic M12-II)...

Kurz: Dass die billigst Schrotteile in die Luft fliegen, war abzusehen, da die aufgedruckte Leistung bei solchem billigst Schund an den Haaren herbeigezogen ist.

Aber das sollte aufgrund des Preises ersichtlich sein. Eigentlich sollte man meinen, dass es ziemlich klar ist, dass solche billigst Produkte nichts taugen. Daher stellt sich die Frage, warum du die gekauft hast und nicht vorher hier gefragt hast...

Denn bei Netzteilen ist es so, dass man für einen bestimmten Preis nur ein bestimmtes Produkt abliefern kann. Daher sind auch alle qualitativ anständigen Netzteile preislich auf dem gleichen Niveau! +/- 5-10€ Differenz.
Wenn ein Netzteil nach unten hin stark abweicht (wie Thermaltakes Germany Serie), kannst du davon ausgehen, dass dieses Produkt qualitativ deutlich schlechter ist als ein deutlich teureres Produkt. Eben weil man, um den Preis zu erreichen, billige Komponenten (Kondensatoren, Lüfter, ev. gar Spulen und Transformatoren) einsetzen muss.

Und ein 800W Netzteil für 40€ ist einfach nicht möglich. Das kostet sowas vielleicht in der Herstellung...


----------



## XxcartmanxX (22. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

Ihr habt mir echt die Augen geöffnet. 

Hier mal ein paar Antworten auf die Fragen^^:

F: Wie komme ich auf die 600Watt für der GraKa?
A: Auf dem Karton steht hinten drauf dass die GraKAa mindestens ein 600Watt Netzteil benötigt (ich war bereits schon in einem PC Laden der PC's Repariert und auch zusammenbaut hier in meiner Stadt, der mir auch sagte, dass die GraKa 600Watt benötigt. Deshalb komme ich darauf. ). 

F: Warum habe ich mich nicht vorher hier gemeldet?
A: Ich weiß es selber nicht so genau. :/

Ich hatte auch bereits mit Gigabyte telefoniert, da der Typ aus dem Laden glaubte, dass es am Board liegt. Aber die von Gigabyte sagten mir, dass es am Netzteil liegt. Die sagten mir auch ich sollte für mein System ein 850Watt Netzteil von bequiet! nehmen. Und zwar dieses hier: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - be quiet! Power Zone 850W ATX 2.4

Würdet ihr mir das auch Empfehlen?

Gruß,

XxcartmanxX


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. Oktober 2013)

XxcartmanxX schrieb:


> Würdet ihr mir das auch Empfehlen?


 Nein (da Single Rail und wohl nicht ganz leise)

Warum suchst du dir auch immer solch einen Mist aus? Und warum hörst du nicht einfach auf uns?! Wieviele Grafikkarten willst du betreiben? 3? 4??
Was willst mit solch starken Netzteilen.
Statt irgendein preiswertes 850W Netzteil zu kaufen, solltest dir lieber ein gutes 400-550W Netzteil kaufen...


----------



## black977 (23. Oktober 2013)

nimm 450+ und du kannst dir später mit oc noch ne schöne karte zum aufrüsten reinbauen


----------



## XxcartmanxX (23. Oktober 2013)

Ich hatte das Netzteil ja nicht ausgesucht, sondern die von Gigabyte haben mir das empfohlen. 
Ich hatte vor, mir bald noch eine 2te GraKa dazu zu holen (Die gleiche wie oben geschrieben).


----------



## der pc-nutzer (23. Oktober 2013)

Dann nimm das dark power pro 10 750 watt, wenn die karte in absehbarer zeit angeschafft wird


----------



## Teutonnen (23. Oktober 2013)

XxcartmanxX schrieb:


> F: Wie komme ich auf die 600Watt für der GraKa?
> A: Auf dem Karton steht hinten drauf dass die GraKAa mindestens ein 600Watt Netzteil benötigt (ich war bereits schon in einem PC Laden der PC's Repariert und auch zusammenbaut hier in meiner Stadt, der mir auch sagte, dass die GraKa 600Watt benötigt. Deshalb komme ich darauf. ).
> 
> Schlag dem Typen das nächste Mal ins Gesicht^^  1. sind die 600 Watt auf das gesamte System bezogen und zweitens sind damit 600W "Netzteile" gemeint, die nicht einmal 300W liefern, ohne zur Glühbirne zu werden. Schau mal in meine Signatur. Die Kiste braucht keine 450 Watt beim Spielen und 480-500W bei Maximallast (Prime+Heaven).
> ...



Ebenfalls einen Gruss.
Teutonnen


----------



## Threshold (23. Oktober 2013)

XxcartmanxX schrieb:


> @Threshold: 500Watt klingt aber schon ziemlich wenig.  Weil die Grafikkarte allein schon bei Vollast 600Watt zieht und die CPU 125Watt.



Das ist Unsinn. Die Grafikkarte kann gar keine 600 Watt alleine brauchen.
Wenn dann gilt das für den *gesamten *Rechner.



XxcartmanxX schrieb:


> @Stefan Payne: 2x750Watt: PRODUCT DETAIL - MS-TECH Technology
> .1x800Watt Linkworld Diamond Power 800 Watt LPZ26-50 Netzteil - Shop für lautlose und sparsame Mini-PC, Gamer Computer, Mini-ITX Systeme - Hardware Distribution
> 
> Die 750ger waren neu gekauft und das 800watt war 2Wochen alt.


 
Oh man. Das sind aber echt sehr schlechte Netzteile die nicht das leisten was drauf steht. Da hast du leider Schrott gekauft.



XxcartmanxX schrieb:


> Hier mal ein paar Antworten auf die Fragen^^:
> 
> F: Wie komme ich auf die 600Watt für der GraKa?
> A: Auf dem Karton steht hinten drauf dass die GraKAa mindestens ein 600Watt Netzteil benötigt (ich war bereits schon in einem PC Laden der PC's Repariert und auch zusammenbaut hier in meiner Stadt, der mir auch sagte, dass die GraKa 600Watt benötigt. Deshalb komme ich darauf. ).



Die Angaben sind halt deswegen drauf weil sich die Hersteller gegen billige Schrott Netzteile absichern die nicht das leisten was drauf steht.
Die Angaben gelten natürlich für den gesamten Rechner und nicht nur für die Grafikkarte.
In der Realität braucht die Grafikkarte aber deutlich weniger Strom.
Mit einem 450-500 Watt Marken Netzteil bist du auf der sicheren Seite.



XxcartmanxX schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch bereits mit Gigabyte telefoniert, da der Typ aus dem Laden glaubte, dass es am Board liegt. Aber die von Gigabyte sagten mir, dass es am Netzteil liegt. Die sagten mir auch ich sollte für mein System ein 850Watt Netzteil von bequiet! nehmen. Und zwar dieses hier: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - be quiet! Power Zone 850W ATX 2.4



Nein. Das Power Zone ist nicht so gut und 850 Watt brauchst du nicht.



XxcartmanxX schrieb:


> Ich hatte das Netzteil ja nicht ausgesucht, sondern die von Gigabyte haben mir das empfohlen.
> Ich hatte vor, mir bald noch eine 2te GraKa dazu zu holen (Die gleiche wie oben geschrieben).


 
Der Typ von Gigabyte hat absolut keine Ahnung und empfiehlt auch nur das was auf dem Karton steht. Das ist aber an der Realität vorbei.
Wenn du dir bald eine zweite Karten kaufen willst dann nimm das Dark Power P10 mit 750 Watt. Das reicht locker.


----------



## BrainChecker (24. August 2014)

Da dieser Threat schon existiert lohnt es sich wohl nicht einen neuen aufzumachen 

Kurze Frage: Ich konzipiere gerade ein neues Gehäuse für mein Mini-ITX-System und möchte beim Netzteil möglichst viel Platz sparen.
Ins Auge gefasst habe ich daher das HD-Plex 250W Hi-FI zusammen mit einem 240W/330W (je nachdem welches ich günstiger bekomme) Alienware Notebook-NT.
Die Frage ist ob das für mein System ausreicht.

Xeon E3 1231V3  ~80w
GTX 750ti  ~70w

Dazu kommen noch 2-3 HDDs, 2 SSDs und ein Blu-ray-Brenner sowie evtl. ein paar LEDs.

Ich vermute leider dass das ein wenig zu knapp werden wird....was denkt ihr?


----------



## tsd560ti (24. August 2014)

Sieht recht gut aus, mit 16A auf 12Volt bist du nicht schlecht dabei. 
Knapp ist es schon, aber reichen wird es, wenn es das packt, was drauf steht.


----------

